# Press Tools?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Whos got them and what maker do you have? Also, about how much did it run you. 
I am looking for one that has 1/2 to 1" copper and will do that in pex also with different jaws. 
Thanks ahead of time.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The only one I have used is the Ridgid branded one, which is actually made by Viega, the cordless one is much lighter than the corded one. We don't own one, we rent them when we have a job that we want to use it for, which may became a much smaller number since the fittings failed on the last job we did with Pro Press fittings.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The only one I have used is the Ridgid branded one, which is actually made by Viega, the cordless one is much lighter than the corded one. We don't own one, we rent them when we have a job that we want to use it for, which may became a much smaller number since the fittings failed on the last job we did with Pro Press fittings.


*Nope, won't say it...you know my thoughts on them.*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Just curious.. The o-rings failed? The reason why I ask is because my boss has talked about doing some small repipes with the Pro-Press. I have had a little dealings with it when I first started service but its been awhile....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Just curious.. The o-rings failed? The reason why I ask is because my boss has talked about doing some small repipes with the Pro-Press. I have had a little dealings with it when I first started service but its been awhile....


We used pro press on some water feeds for gigantic printing presses, and the constant vibration works the crimps loose on roughly a monthly basis, re-crimping the fittings is a temp fix, but we will be re-piping the presses in December when they shut the presses down for maintenance.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

In a stable enviroment they work pretty well then I take it? Im kind of leary of them myself. I guess I just came up sweating and I dont want to do anything else unless there is no other way...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> In a stable enviroment they work pretty well then I take it? Im kind of leary of them myself. I guess I just came up sweating and I dont want to do anything else unless there is no other way...


I don't know, I haven't seen one installed long enough to have a good opinion. We have never installed one where we do not have access to it either, mostly we have used them coming off of risers that don't get a good shutdown, and we go back to soldered fittings right after the isolation valve.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I know what you mean thats about the only dealings Ive had. When a valve wont hold. Like I said I would rather solder than depend on a mechanical fitting. That way I know its going to hold.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We used pro press on some water feeds for gigantic printing presses, and the constant vibration works the crimps loose on roughly a monthly basis, re-crimping the fittings is a temp fix, but we will be re-piping the presses in December when they shut the presses down for maintenance.


*An exaggerated version of standard shock & seizmic motion on any water piping system, very exaggerated.*
*I betcha thermal expansion plays an eventual role as well.*
*My major concern is the O-ring...knowing that flappers & packing washers only last so long, they are at least positioned where they can be replaced.*
*Once the 1/8" O-rings in those joints start to fail from reaction to treated water, it won't be so good.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *An exaggerated version of standard shock & seizmic motion on any water piping system, very exaggerated.*
> *I betcha thermal expansion plays an eventual role as well.*


I would be far more concerned with PEX in this reference, a simple crimped joint on a materiel that is known to expand and contract at a large margin at low temperature variations, to me the product is a failure waiting to happen.

Rubber can be treated to resist chlorine, which is the major contributor to submerged dry rot in rubber, whether the o-rings in Viega fittings are or not I do not know, I know that we have gotten treated o-rings for use on Sloan valves in the past, and Big Orange flappers are made from chlorinated rubber.


----------

